# Dog allergy question



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Took my dog out to OB for the first time to have a look around, and we spent a good 3-4 hours busting through phrag. After a short boat ride back to the truck, we loaded everything up, kenneled the dog and headed home (40 minute ride home). He looked fine for the boat ride, and when I put him in his kennel. I get him home and one of his eyes is locked up tight and he wont open it. The other one looks irritated, but not bad. I forced his eye lids open and flushed 'em with water, and it looked like it cleaned it up as he was able to open it. But now he won't open it again. Not sure if its an object that I can't see, or some allergic reaction or what the deal is. Any ideas from you guys that regularly run dogs through phrag? Should I try Benadryl?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Foxtails.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Fox Tails!!! Ogden Bay ? Yeah right! Maybe he found the few that we seen between the few Phrags......I'm kiddin. Honestly!!!! Now that I'm not shootin fom the hip, and I have put a little thought into it, he probably just got whipped by the 3 miles of Phrag beatin his face, feet, and his puphood. We'll see in the morn'. To tell the truth, his bolzack looks a hell of a [/i]lot worse than his eyes. That goes from ridin' miles of bamboo.


----------

